# Boer babies have arrived!!



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Molly had twin doelings on Sunday and Butterscotch had twin doelings today. Love the cute baby faces!!! Prepare for picture overload


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Butterscotches babies


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Molly's babies


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Molly's doe. Love this one.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

One more for tonight!!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

So cute!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh my....we are in love!! They are so precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

adorable and doelings wonderful


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable  congrats


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute kids! Congrats on two sets of twin doelings!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Adorable little girls!!arty:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome! They look really good.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

New pics of the babies who are 1 week old.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Another pic....


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

And one more...


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Cute, just love all the kids!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I love these beautiful traditional colored goat kids. So nice. 
Great job.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Our last FF doe kidded this morning and we received twin does!! We went from 3 does to a small herd of 3 does and 6 doelings in 1 week! Very exciting!! I will upload some pics of the new babies soon-Both are traditional and one has speckled ears (just like her momma)


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

A few pics from last week.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

And more...


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Last one today. Not the best pics but this doe is probobly going to be staying with us. Her sister is definitely staying.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look fast!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so adorable ! Love the pic of Molly and her babies 
Congratulations , thats a lot of cuteness you got there 
Looks like they all have double expressos , look at them go :grin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking kids. I can't believe you got all does.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> They look fast!


Extremely fast. When I try to round them up to put back in the barn if they don't want to go it is quite a sight seeing me chase them


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

RPC said:


> Nice looking kids. I can't believe you got all does.


I was shocked they were all does. I was hoping for at least one we could wether as backup to my daughters market project but I won't complain


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are all so beautiful! congratulations


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Babies are a month old. Not the best pics but wanted to share.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Another...


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

And...


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Another...


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Last one today...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you! We have really enjoyed them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

It's amazing how fast they are growing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are have grown , wow , looking really good !
My favs have to be the last to pictures 
Love that one with the mostly white face !


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> They are have grown , wow , looking really good !
> My favs have to be the last to pictures
> Love that one with the mostly white face !


The doe in the first pic standing on the wall (also in the 3rd pic is my favorite) and the one in the last pic will more than likely be staying. The girl in the last picture is huge. I bet she is over 30#. If I had to estimate I would say 35+ pounds. I will try to weigh her this weekend. The dapple eared doe and her sister (who I don't have any pictures posted of) are a week younger than the others.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I wanted to post some pictures of the babies that were taken 3 weeks ago. Don't mind the bad clip job my clippers were dull


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my daughters for for 3-6 month class at fair. She's filled out nicely.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

And last our littlest doe who is filling out nicely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Love the traditionals.


----------



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Love the traditionals.


I have to agree.. I love the look of the traditional boer goat. I am thinking though of purchasing a little color


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They look great


----------

